# January 2011 Group Book Count thread



## LauraB

_--- December 2010 thread here_

I've searched and didn't see one. Is it ok to start it or is there one person who does? If I'm stepping out of line mod please remove. 
*Completed*
 An Very Private Gentlemen , Kindle 5509 locations
Naked in Death , for quasi game, Kindle, 5390
Roma , A Novel of Ancient Rome  , Kindle. 11,950 locations

*Currently reading* :

The Glass Castle , Kindle


----------



## talleylynn

1. *All God's Creatures * by Carolyn McSparren (1/1)
4494 locations; 384 pages
2. *The Forgotten Garden * by Kate Morton (1/
8854 locations; 560 pages
3. *Getting Rid of Matthew * by Jane Fallon (1/10) 
5214 locations; 336 pages
4. *Wishful Drinking * by Carrie Fisher (1/12)
DTB; 163 pages
5. *The Truth About Getting Sick in America * by Dr.Tim Johnson (1/15)
1091 locations
6. *Montana Sky * by Nora Roberts (1/20)
8786 locations; 408 pages
7. *101 Things to do Before You Diet * by Mimi Spencer (1/22)
4555 locations; 272 pages
8. *Strange Bedpersons * by Jennifer Crusie (1/24)
3452 locations; 256 pages
9. *Rules of Life * by Richard Templar (1/25)
2334 locations; 240 pages


----------



## Geoffrey

a blond girl and a cat beat me to it ... but then the third person is the most charming (or something like that)

*January Book List*
1. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Rough Beasts of Empire - David R. George III* - Science Fiction - 2800 of 4963 locations - 304 pages - started 12/29 - finished 1/1
2. *Sacred Fate - Eresse* - m/m Romance - 900 of 3461 locations - 210 pages - abandoned 1/2
3. *Not A Day Goes By - E. Lynn Harris* - Fiction - 3352 locations - 288 pages - finished 2/3
4. *Hell's Gate - David Weber and Linda Evans* - Fantasy - 18808 locations - 1138 pages - finished 1/11
5. *Superstar - Rick R. Reed* - M/M Romance - 467 locations - 29 pages - finished 1/12
6. *The Mote in God's Eye - Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle* - Science Fiction - 12963 locations - 787 pages - finished 1/18
7. *Robin and Ruby - K.M. Soehnlein* - Gay Fiction - 5439 locations - 352 pages - finished 1/23
8. *Chaining the Lady - Piers Anthony* - Science Fiction - 5610 locations - 341 pages - finished 1/24
9. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Paths of Disharmony - Dayton Ward* - Science Fiction - 6442 locations - 464 pages - finished 1/28
10. *Starship Troopers - Robert A. Heinlein* - Science Fiction - 4126 locations - 251 pages - finished 1/30

*January TBR List*
11. *The Gods of Dream - Daniel Arenson* - Fantasy
12. *Normal Miguel - Erik Orrantia* - Gay Fiction


----------



## Gayle

Happy New Year, Y'all!!

1. *Enemies and Playmates* - Darcia Helle - 6291 locations
2. *Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance* - Monique Martin - 6415 locations
3. *Take the Monkeys and Run* - Karen Cantwell - 4094 locations
4. *Catch Her If You Can* - Merline Lovelace - 2817 locations
5. *Not What She Seems* - Victoria E. Lieske - 5213 locations
6. *The Awakening* - Christine Feehan - 1463 locations
7. *Enchanting the Lady* - Kathryne Kennedy - 2761 locations
8. *Dead Reckoning* - Ronie Kendig - 3643 locations
9. *A Woman Called Sage* - DiAnn Mills - 4764 locations
10. *Darkfever* - Karen Marie Moning - 4344 locations - re-read
11. *Bloodfever* - Karen Marie Moning - 4591 locations - re-read
12. *Faefever* - Karen Marie Moning - 4763 locations
13. *Dreamfever* - Karen Marie Moning - 7043 locations
14. *Shadowfever* - Karen Marie Moning - 10903 locations


----------



## mistyd107

1. Sweetie-Kathryn Magendie 216 pgs 5,540 Loc (1/4/11-1/8/11)    
2. As I die, Lying-Scott Nicholson 5,654 Loc (1/9/11-1/15/11    
3.  Take The Monkey's and Run (Barbara Marr, Bk 1)-Karen Cantwell 236 Pgs 4,094 Loc (1/16/11-1/22/10)     [color]
4. The Bean Tree's-Barbara Kingsolver 312 pgs 0 Loc(1/23/11-1/28/11)    
5. Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone (Harry Potter, BK1)-JK Rowling 309 pgs 0 Loc (1/28/11-1/31/11)     

books started in Jan:5
books finished in Jan:5
Total Pgs in Jan:1073
Total Loc in Jan:15,288


----------



## pidgeon92

Jane Eyre -- Charlotte Bronte -- 624 pages -- 1/27/11
The Mind's Eye -- Oliver Sacks -- 256 pages -- 1/30/11
The False Friend -- 288 pages -- 1/2/10
Drowning Ruth -- Christina Schwarz -- 368 pages -- 1/10/11
What the Night Knows -- Dean Koontz -- 368 pages -- 1/14/11 <--- one of the worst books I have _ever_ read
Blindness -- Jose Saramago -- 304 pages -- 1/18/11
The Grove -- John Rector -- 294 pages -- 1/19/11
Lost & Found -- Jacqueline Sheehan -- 304 pages -- 1/29/11
Carved in Bone -- Jefferson Bass -- 352 pages -- 1/25/11


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   The Ritual Bath by Faye Kellerman, finished
2   Sacred and Profane by Faye Kellerman, finished
3   Milk and Honey by Faye Kellerman, finished
4   Bound by Lies by Allison "Essence M" Edwards, finished
5   Day of Atonement by Kaye Kellerman, finished
6   False Prophet by Kaye Kellerman, finished
7   Property by Valerie Martin, finished
8   Shadowfever by Karen Marie Moning, finished
9   Snapped by Tracy Brown, finished
10 Grievous Sin by Faye Kellerman, finished


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*1/3 Brainiac:Adventures in the World of Trivia Buffs Ken Jennings 4892 loc. Non Fiction Kindle 1/4 Cockatiels at Seven Donna Andrews 304 pp. Mystery DTB1/10 The Language of Bees Laurie R. King 436 pp. Mystery DTB1/11 Homer's Odyssey Gwen Cooper 4413 loc. Non-fiction Kindle1/13 The God of the Hive Laurie R. King 5939 loc. Mystery Kindle1/13 Lion in the Valley Elizabeth Peters 360 pp. Mystery Audio1/18 The Mote in God's Eye Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle 12963 loc. SciFi Kindle1/21 The Agile Gene Matt Ridley 326 pp. Science DTB1/23 Polio eds. T.M. Daniel and F.R. Robbins 202 pp. Science DTB1/25 Conspiracy in Death JD Robb 372 pp. Mystery DTB1/27 Murder in Baker Street ed. Martin Greenberg 277 pp. Mystery DTB1/29 Whisper to the Blood Dana Stabenow 304 pp. Mystery DTB1/29 Watership Down Richard Adams 448 pp. Fiction Audio1/30 The Better Part of Valor Tanya Huff 416 pp. SciFi DTB1/31 The Sherlockian Graham Moore 5917 loc.. Mystery Kindle


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!!!

1. The Shelters of Stone: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Aurel, 17439 Loc's, 1/5/2011
2. Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set by Charlain Harris, Book 5, Dead as a Doornail, (Loc's 19746-25000) 5254 Loc's, 1/7/11
3. A Breath of Snow and Ashes by Diana Gabaldon, 26915 Loc's, 1/8/11
4. Great Expectations by Charles Dickens, 9162 Loc's, 1/9/11
5. Only In My Dreams by Margaret Lake, (Novella), 561 Loc's, 1/9/11
6. Damaged Goods (The Hannibal Jones Mysteries) by Austin S. Camacho, 5762 Loc's, 1/12/11
7. I Heart Bloomberg (86 Bloomberg Place Series #1) by Melody Carlson, 2686 Loc's, 1/14/11
8. Dark Blue Color Me Lonely (True Colors Series #1) by Melody Carlson, 1895 Loc's, 1/16/11
9. A Dog Named Slugger by Leigh Brill, 4066 Loc's, 1/17/11
10. Always the Baker, Never the Bride by Sandra D. Bricker, 6634 Loc's, 1/21/11
11. Huckleberry Finished by Livia J. Washburn, 3625 Loc's, 1/22/11
12. The Sari Shop Widow by Shobhan Bantwal, 5178 Loc's, 1/28/11
13. Animal Heroes by Ernest Thompson Seton, 2165 Loc's, 1/28/11
14. The Potluck Club (The Potluck Club, Book 1) by Linda Evans Shepherd, 5205 Loc's, 1/29/11


----------



## 1131

*The Lovely Bones* Alice Sebold Kindle Book 5115 Locations
*Murder on the Rocks* Karen MacInerney Kindle Book 2585 Locations
*The Tower, The Zoo and the Tortoise* Julia Stuart Library eBook 3725 Locations
*Manhunt: The 12-Day Chase for Lincoln's Killer* James L. Swanson Hardcover 465 pages
*The Magicians' Guild* Trudi Canavan Kindle Book 6660 Locations
*The Laughter of Dead Kings* Elizabeth Peters	Kindle Book	4800 Locations
*The Mammoth Hunters* Jean Auel Hardcover 655 pages


----------



## luvmy4brats

*No. **Started **Title **Author ** Pages **Finished **Notes** 1.* 01/01*Mudbound* Hillary Jordan  340  01/04  * 2.* 01/04*A Wrinkle in Time* (#1, Time Quartet) Madeleine L'Engle  256  01/06 _ Thank you, akpak!_ * 3.* 01/06*A Thousand Splendid Suns* Khaled Hosseini  432  01/08  * 4.* 01/08*A Child Called It*: One Child's Courage to Survive Dave Pelzer  195  01/09  * 5.* 01/09*Unholy Ghosts* (#1, Downside Ghosts) Stacia Kane  352  01/11 (Quasi-Official Reading Game)* 6.* 01/11*Gifted Hands*: The Ben Carson Story Ben Carson M.D.  224  01/12  * 7.* 01/12*Darkfever* (#1, The Fever Series) Karen Marie Moning  384  01/14 Re-read * 8.* 01/14*Bloodfever* (#2, The Fever Series) Karen Marie Moning  368  01/17 Re-read * 9.* 01/17*Dreamfever* (#4, The Fever Series) Karen Marie Moning  512  01/18 Re-read *10.* 01/18*Shadowfever* (#5, The Fever Series) Karen Marie Moning  608  01/22  *11.* 01/22*The Valley of Horses* (#2, Earth's Children) Jean M. Auel  576  01/27  *12.* 01/31*Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch* B.J. Daniels  256  01/31 freebie 

*January Reading Totals:* 12 Books; 4,503 Pages


----------



## cagnes

1. London's Perfect Scoundrel (Lessons in Love #2) by Suzanne Enoch (384 pages) 1/1
2. England's Perfect Hero (Lessons in Love #3)  by Suzanne Enoch (384 pages) 1/2
3. The Mammoth Hunters (Earth's Children #3) by Jean M. Auel (752 pages) 1/5
4. Winter Fire by Elizabeth Lowell (400 pages) 1/7
5. Loving A Lost Lord (The Lost Lords #1) by Mary J. Putney (352 pages) 1/9 ~ _Thanks for the loan chipotle!_
6. The Russian Concubine by Kate Furnivall (528 pages) 1/11
7. Dark Side of the Moon (Dark-Hunter, #9) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (336 pages) 1/13
8. Never Less Than A Lady (The Lost Lords #2) by Mary Jo Putney (352 pages) 1/15 ~ _Thanks for the loan Steph H!_
9. Dreamfever (Fever #4) by Karen Marie Moning (400 pages) 1/17
10. The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova (704 pages) 1/18
11. Shadowfever (Fever #5) by Karen Marie Moning (512 pages) 1/21
12. Storm Glass (Glass #1) by Maria V. Snyder (448 pages) 1/22
13. Sea Glass (Glass #2) by Maria V. Snyder (448 pages) 1/24
14. Spy Glass (Glass #3) by Maria V. Snyder (432 pages) 1/25
15. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone by J. K. Rowling (320 pages) 1/27
16. Ten Ways to Be Adored When Landing a Lord (Love By Numbers #2) by Sarah Maclean (384 pages) 1/28
17. Conspiracy in Death (In Death # by J. D. Robb (400 pages) 1/28
18. Hunting Ground (Alpha & Omega #2) by Patricia Briggs (304 pages) 1/29
19. Glorious Angel by Johanna Lindsey (400 pages) 1/30
20. Heart of Thunderby Johanna Lindsey (359 pages) 1/31

*January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages*


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's my place.

1. _Every Breath You Take _ by Ann Rule ****
2. _The Hunger Games _ by Suzanne Collins *****
3. _Catching Fire _ by Suzanne Collins *****
4. _Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins ****
5. _Freedom_ by Jonathan Franzen ****
6. _The Running Man _ by Stephen King *****
7. _The Maze Runner _ by James Dashner ****
8. _The Scorch Trials _ by James Dashner ****
9. _The Fiery Cross _ by Diana Gabaldon ****
10. _She Wanted It All _ by Kathryn Casey ****
11. _Death Trap _ by M. William Phelps ***
12. _Cruel Death _ by M. William Phelps ****
13. _Unmentionables_ by David Greene ****
14. _The Lost Dogs: Michael Vick's Dogs and Their Tale of Rescue and Redemption _ by Jim Gorant ****


----------



## izzy

*1.* 12/26-1/1 Going Under by Justina Robson (3,831 locs/384 pgs) 
*2.* 1/1-1/6 Linger by Maggie Stiefvater (4,784 locs/368 pgs) ****
*3.* 1/7 Need by Carrie Jones (5,959 locs/336pgs) *****
*4.* 1/8-1/9 The Dark Divine by Bree Despain (4,847 locs/400 pgs) ****
*5.* 1/10-1/12 Succubus Blues by Richelle Mead (5,847 locs/329 pgs) ****
*6.* 1/12 Succubus On Top by Richelle Mead (4,896 locs/304 pgs) ***
*7.* 1/14 Letters to Elise by Amanda Hocking (1,000 locs) *****
*8.* 1/15-1/18 Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland Age 43 and Three Quarters by Barbara Silkstone (3,348 locs) ****
*9. * 1/19-1/22 ShadowFever by Karen Marie Moning (10,903 locs/594 pgs) ***** Holy crap what an amazing series!
*10.* 1/29-1/30 Paranomalcy by Keirsten White (3,647 locs/352 pgs) ***** 
*11.* 1/30 Quantum by Imogen Rose (6,065 locs)

total books read this month: 10
total samples read this month: 0
total locs this month: 49.060
total pages: 2,716
books read this year: 10
read in 2010: 58


----------



## Aravis60

1. Ruined by Paula Morris (finished 1/5)- 304 pgs. 
2. Cowboy Trouble by Joanne Kennedy (finished 1/7)- 416 pgs. 
3. Mistress by Mistake by Maggie Robinson (finished 1/9)- 352 pgs. 
4. Millie's Fling by Jill Mansell (finished 1/12)- 512 pgs. 
5. A Sicilian Romance by Ann Radcliffe (finished 1/21)- 122 pgs. 
6. Island of the Blue Dolphins by Scott O'Dell (finished 1/2- 192 pgs.
7. The Help by Kathryn Stockett (finished 1/30)- 451 pgs. 
8. Fundamentals of Invitational Education by William W. Purkey and John M. Novak (finished 1/30)- 56 pgs.


----------



## Neekeebee

Happy New Year!

Finished Reading:

_*The War for Late Night: When Leno Went Early and Television Went Crazy*_ - Bill Carter Excellent
_*B is for Burglar*_ - Sue Grafton The first I've read in this series. Looking forward to reading more.
*C is for Corpse* - Sue Grafton 
*The Lost Symbol: Special Illustrated Edition* - Dan Brown Not bad. The illustrations definitely helped.
*D is for Deadbeat* - Sue Grafton 
*A Game of Thrones* - George R. R. Martin 3rd re-read. Still excellent. 
*Listen* - Rene Gutteridge

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## chipotle

1. The Viscount Who Loved Me by Julia Quinn - good
2. Slightly Dangerous by Mary Balogh, library book - really good, perfect way to start the New Year
3. The Boyfriend of the Month Club by Maria Geraci - good
4. Mine Till Midnight by Lisa Kleypas (Hathaways Book 1) - good, thanks for the loan Cagnes!
5. Seduce Me At Sunrise by Lisa Kleypas (Hathaways #2) - good
6. Maybe This Time by Jennifer Crusie - very good
7. Tempt Me At Twilight by Lisa Kleypas (Hathaways #3) - very good
8. The Lazy Environmentalist on a Budget by Josh Dorfman - short, not much new info
9. The Lords of Passion by Henley, Pearce, and Robinson - 3 short novellas, didn't finish the first one
10. Married by Morning by Lisa Kleypas (Hathaways #4) - good
11. You Had Me At Goodbye by Jane Blackwood - ok but too long
12. Devil in My Bed: The Runaway Brides #1 by Celeste Bradley - good
13. The Beach Club by Elin Hilderbrand - ok, loved the locale
14. A Matter of Class by Mary Balogh - good, short book
15. Bet Me by Jennifer Crusie - very good
16. Poor Little Bitch Girl by Jackie Collins - ok
17. Christmas Eve at Friday Harbor by Lisa Kleypas - good
18. Welcome to Temptation by Jennifer Crusie - ok
19. A Total Waste of Makeup by Kim Gruenenfelder - good
20. Instant Attraction by Jill Shalvis - good


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I'm in, and one of my resolutions is to not only read more, but to keep track of EVERYTHING so Im starting now.

Finished

*Title*
Dead Beautiful
Darkfever
Bloodfever
Faefever
Dreamfever
Shadowfever 
Of Truth and Beasts *Author*
Yvonne Woon
Karen Marie Moning
Karen Marie Moning 
Karen Marie Moning 
Karen Marie Moning 
Karen Marie Moning 
Barb & JC Hendee *Locations*
5787
4344
4591
4763
6891
10903
6205 

End of Month Totals

*Number of Books*
6.5 *Total Locations*
43484

Year to Date

*Number of Books*
6.5 *Total Locations*
43484


----------



## Leslie

I missed a few months, but I am going to try to get back on track.

Reading now:

1. The Confession by John Grisham
2. Strange Fortune by Josh Lanyon
3. Black Wade: The Wild Side of Love by Franze & Andarle (not on Kindle). Graphic novel, *****, hot, hot, hot!

On the upcoming list:

1. Dark Horse by Kate Sherwood
2. The Tin Star by J.L. Langley


----------



## Basilius

*Title**Author**Length**Finished**Rating*_Degree of Guilt_Richard North Patterson121351/07/114_Clementine_Cherie Priest25101/08/114_The Light Fantastic_Terry Pratchett23581/11/113.5_Shards of Honor_Lois McMaster Bujold32261/18/113.5_Gun, with Occasional Music_Jonathan Lethem39171/22/114_Unbroken_Laura Hillenbrand14:011/25/115_The Electrifying Exploits of the English Three_Elysabeth Williams28201/26/112.5


----------



## sebat

It's been awhile since I did this. I think I'll try again. I don't have a clue what I've read in 2010!

1. Elvis Has Not Left the Building by J.R. Rain - last book in the Rain Dance Omnibus
2. Guilty Pleasures (#1 Anita Blake) by Laurell K. Hamilton 
3. My Blood Approves (#1) by Amanda Hocking
4. Fate (#2 My Blood Approves) by Amanda Hocking
5. Flutter (#3 My Blood Approves) by Amanda Hocking
6. Wisdom ( #4 My Blood Approves) by Amanda Hocking
7. Ascend (#3 Trylle Trilogy) by Amanda Hocking
8. A Santangelo Story by Jackie Collins..._wasn't worth the 30 minutes it took to read it._
9. Cupid in Crisis: A Savory Syracuse Novel by Lacy Maran and Kevin Michael..._quit at 46%._
10. A Taste of Magic by Tracy Madison
11. A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K. Hamilton
12. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
13. Silver Borne by Patricia Briggs - _ended month at 19% of book read_


----------



## Maxx

January 2011

1.  Change of Heart (audiobook)as of 1/1 50% through, completed 1/7/2011, 240 pages
2.  In the Woods (audiobook) began 1/6/2011, completed 1/20/2011, 464 pages
3.  My Life in France (kindle) began 1/18/2011 as of 1/31/11 page 51
4.  Last Night in Twisted River (audiobook) 1/20/2011, as of 1/31/11 page 30
5.  Even Cowgirls Get the Blues (audiobook)1/21/2011 as of 1/31/11 page 192

Total Partial Books Read:  1
Total Whole Books Read:   1

Total Pages Read in January:  977


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. The Mammoth Hunters: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel: 15,904 locations. Begun 12/20, on location 7997 on 1/1, completed 1/1 -- 7907 locations read in January.
2. Critical Care (Mercy Hospital, Book 1) by Candace Calvert: 2721 locations. Begun 1/1, completed 1/2.
3. The Plains of Passage: with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel: 18,479 locations. Begun 1/2, completed 1/16.
4. Only You by Deborah Grace Staley: 2028 locations. Begun 1/17, completed 1/17.
5. Shadowfever by Karen Marie Moning: 10,903 locations. Begun 1/18, completed 1/30.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in January: 42,038
DTB pages read in January: 
Books read start to finish in January: 4
Books read partially in January: 1

Books completed in 2011: 5
Total locations read in 2011: 42,038
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## joanne29

I am in and here is to a new year of reading!

1. One Day by David Nichols 448 pgs. 1/18       awesome
2. O'Pioneers by Willa Cather 110 pgs. 1/24      good classic
3. Gregor the Overlander by Suzanne Collins 320 pgs. 01/28      adorable


----------



## Geemont

*TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*_Insectopia_Hugh RafflesGeneral ScienceeBook82101/3/113.50 stars_The Worst Hard Time_Timothy EganHistoryeBook60091/7/113.25 stars_The Finkler Question_Howard JacobsonNovelUnabridged Audio12:321/11/114.50 stars_The Mote in God's Eye_Larry NivenScience FictioneBook98071/12/114.25 stars_Lead Me On_Victoria DahlRomanceeBook45791/15/113.00 stars_The Breast_Philip RothNovellaBook961/16/114.00 stars_The Dead Path_Stephen M. IrwinHorrorUnabridged Audio14:131/18/114.00 stars_Mind Wide Open_Steven JohnsonGeneral ScienceBook2741/18/113.00 stars_Zendegi_Greg EganScience FictioneBook63881/20/114.00 stars_The Beast in the Jungle_Henry JamesNovellaUnabridged Audio2:181/20/114.00 stars


----------



## meljackson

Secret Lives by Diane Chamberlain- finished 1-1
The Shape of Mercy by Susan Meissner- finished 1-2
Sliver of Truth by Lisa Unger- finished 1-4
The Choice by Suzanne Woods Fisher- finished 1-5
Fools Rush In by Janice Thompson- finished 1-7
Secrets to the Grave by Tami Hoag- finished 1-9. 
They're Watching by Gregg Hurwitz- finished 1-11.
Unlocked by Karen Kingsbury- finished 1-13. 
Daughter of Joy by Kathleen Morgan- finished 1-15. 
Matched by Ally Condie- finished 1-16. 
Mozart's Sister by Nancy Moser- finished 1-17. 
More Than Words by Judith Miller- finished 1-18. 
Dead Like You- Peter James- finished 1-19.
The Murderer's Daughters by Randy Susan Meyers- finished 1-20.
Summer of the Midnight Sun by Tracie Peterson- finished 1-21. 
Blood Orange by Drusilla Campbell- finished 1-23. 
The Maze Runner by James Dashner- finished 1-25.


----------



## MsSofie

I'm in - Update coming soon

~MsSofie


----------



## gina1230

1) Survivor in Death by J.D. Robb (audio) 50% through    1/1/11 --  Finished 1/3/11
2) Accidental Demon Slayer by Angie Fox            Started 1/1/11 --  Finished 1/4/11
3) Rules of Surrender (dtb) by Christina Dodd      Started 1/5/11 --  Finished 1/9/11
4) A Company of Swans (audio) by Eve Ibottson  Started 1/6/11 --   DNF
5) At The Bride Hunt Ball by Olivia Parker           Started 1/9/11 --  Finished 1/12/11
6) White Tigress by Jade Lee                            Started 1/10/11 -- DNF
7) Carried Away by Jill Barnett (DTB)                  Started 1/15/11 -- Finished 1/19/11
 Intimate Enemies by Shana Abe                     Started 1/23/11 -- Finished 1/29/11
9) Behind Closed Doors by Shannon McKenna      Started 1/28/11 -- Finished 1/30/11


----------



## EmilyMae

Oh, this is awesome! Okay, here's my place!

1. _Burned Alive: A Victim of the Law of Men_ by Souad: 3029 locations (begun in 2010, finished 1.1.11)


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Darkly Dreaming Dexter - Jeff Lindsey - 3740 locations.
2.  Emma - Jane Austen - 6348 locations
3.  Malice in Cornwall - Graham Thomas - 3086 locations
4.  Crossing the Line - Stephen Jay Schwartz - 321 locations.
5.  Unbillable Hours: A True Story - Ian Graham - 3146


----------



## ladyknight33

Im in


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Place marker


----------



## drenee

*Secrets of the Tudor Court* by D.L. Bogdan. 5,893 loc. 
*A Reliable Wife* by Robert Goolrick. 217 pages.
*The Bronze Horseman* by Paullina Simons. 658 pages. 
*Madam Bovery* by Gustave Flabert. Audio.


----------



## Ottie

heres my place


1)Milrose Munce and the Den Of Professional Help (1/3/2011)
2) The Girl  with the Dragon Tattoo (1/25/2011)
3) The  Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Reyn

I haven't kept up with my reading in the past so this might be a fun challenge for me.  

1/1 Vampire Academy Book #6 Last Sacrifice
1/3 Promise Canyon from the Virgin River Series Book #11
1/5 Santa, Honey
1/8 Naked in Death
1/13 Glory In Death
1/19 Immortal In Death
1/23 Rapture In Death
1/24 Undercover Lover: Take Me, Lover, Book 2


----------



## Selcien

1. Saying Goodbye to the Sun, 219 pages, continued from December, starting page: 182, finished: 1/03

2. Choke, 227 pages, started: 1/04, quit reading at page 68, 1/19

3. The Dark Tower #1: The Gunslinger, 179 pages, started: 1/20, finished:


----------



## egh34

New Year, new goals. On my way to 100:

1. Blind Hope by Kim Meecher 1-2-11 (DTB)
2. Girl with Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson 1-6-11 (Kindle)
3. Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson 1-11-11 (DTB)
4. Promise Canyon by Robyn Carr 1-11-11 (Nook)
5. Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund by Blaize Clement 1-17-11 (DTB)
6. Even Cat Sitters Get The Blues by Blaize Clement 1-20-11 (DTB)
7. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg larsson 1-23-11 (DTB)
8. Catsitter on a Hot Tin Roof by Blaize Clement 1-25-11 (Nook)
9. Wild Man Creek by Robyn Carr 1-29-11 (Kindle)
10. Rainwater by Sandra Dallas 1-30-11 (DTB)


----------



## kaotickitten

TITLE                                    AUTHOR                    FORMAT        LENGTH        FINISHED  

1.  Reaper                                  Rachel Vincet            Kindel            971 Locs        1-08-11
2.  End of Days:                          Anthony Giangrorio      Kindel            3930 Locs      1-14-11
      An Apoccalyptic Anthology  
3.  The Tale Of Tom Kitten            Beatrix Potter            Kindel            63 Locs        1-14-11 
4.  Incidents in the Life of a            Harriet Ann Jacobs      Kindel            3009 Locs      1-21-11 
      Slave Girl Written by Herself
5.  Rags (The Story Of A Dog)        Karen Niemann          Kindel            49 Locs        1-21-11
6.  My Soul To Lose                      Rachel Vincet            Kindel            892 Locs      1-24-11
7.  My Soul To Take                      Rachel Vincent          Kindel            3656 Locs      1-30-11


----------



## geko29

*Dead Sea* by Brian Keene; 4169 locs, 337pp; Superb Zombie thriller
*The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo* by Stieg Larsson; 10259 locs, 480 pp; Well deserving of its popularity
*The Girl who Played with Fire* by Stieg Larsson; 10532 locs, 512 pp; In progress

Running totals: 3 books, 24,960 locs, 1,329 pages


----------



## anastaciaknits

Let's see. I've finished:

Auschwitz: A Doctor's Eyewitness Account by Miklos Nyiszli
The Tranquillity Initiative by Joan Meijer (EXCELLENT book by an indie author)
Under the Overpass: A Journey of Faith on the Streets of America by Mike Yankoski

Tried to read/review, but gave up on:
Pilot Mountain, by Robert Wall (great story premise, lots of promise, but badly edited. By indie author)

Currently reading:
Secrets of the Tudor Court, the Pleasure Palace by Kate Emerson
the Kitchen House, by ? (forgot who)


----------



## char

Finished in January:                                                                                                      January Totals:
                                                                                                                                     Books read:    14
1.  Deja Vu                                    Fern Michaels              Locations: 5152                              Locations:      60,705
2.  Cross Roads                              Fern Michaels                             4481
3.  Day After Night                         Anita Diamont                             4041
4.  Dixie Divas                                Virginia Brown                             4776 
5.  The Chosen                              John Hartness                             2711
6.  No Good Deed                           Mary McDonald                            5034
7.  Cattitude                                 Edie Ramer                                  7263
8.  Northwoods Deep                      Joel Arnold                                  5778
9.  Need to Know                           Christine Merrill                            4327
10.Summer at Willow Lake                Susan Wiggs                               5974
11.Dead to Writes                          Cathy Wiley                                5152
12.The Cutting Edge                       Darcia Helle                                4379
13.Planning to Live                        Heather Wardell                          3957
14.Life, Love & a Polar Bear Tattoo  Heather Wardell                            6090


----------



## Kindle Worm

I have a few fantasy novels to recommend-

The Wheel of Time Series: Robert Jordan
The Belgariad and Mallorean: David Eddings
A Song of Ice and Fire: George R.R. Martin

Just to name a few.


----------



## mooshie78

1. Juliet, Naked--Nick Hornby.  Started in Dec but finished that last few chapters in early January.  Really liked it.  Probably my 2nd favorite of Hornby's books I've read after High Fidelity.

2.  The Call of the Wild--Jack London.  A great (and short) classic.

3.  Shantaram--Gregory David Roberts.  Fantastic.  One of the better books I've read.

4.  Jerry West:  The Life and Legend of a Basketball Icon--Roland Lazenby.  Very good, highly recommend for any basketball fan.

5. Switch:  How to Change Things When Change is Hard--Chip Heath and Dan Heath.  Decent read.  More targeted as business managers or social reformers than at individual change though.

6.  Stranger than Fiction--Chuck Palahniuk.  Just started last night, liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Oh2Read

I'm a little late, but I just got my kindle for Christmas and discovered the boards! I've never kept a list, so this will be fun!
(Star next to title denotes free, L=lent..I seldom buy books, not in the budget)
Read-

   Title:                       Author:                        Locations     My Rating:
1.Millie's Fling*               Jill Mansell                   10,486      ****
2.Wish*                           Alexandra Bullen          4,372       ***
3.Mossy Creek *              Smith, Chastain,etc        2,777       ***
4.Hot Tea                      Sheila Horgan                 5,943       *** 
5.Walt Disney's Way*    New Word City                 210          *
6.Sweetie*                  Kathryn Magendie              5540        ****    
7.How I Learned to        Beth Orsoff                      7347        ****     
  Love the Walrus(L)   
8.Alison Wonderland(L)  Helen Smith (1/15)          2846         **
9.The Lost Symbol(dtb)  Dan Brown   (1/17)          509p        *****
10.Change of Heart*        Fran Shaff    (1/1        3475        ***
11.Unbillable Hours*        Ian Graham  (1/20)      3146        **
12.Happily Ever After*  Susan May Warren (1/21)  3036        ***    


Currently Reading- Outlander


----------



## CoffeeCat

Love this thread! Even if my list is substantially smaller then most, it's good to keep track of things.

*January 2011*

*Completed:*

1. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins (1/8/11)
2. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins (1/20/11)

* Currently Reading: *

The White Tiger by Aravind Adiga


----------



## nrichn

Great idea! 

Books finished in January 

The Temporal Void, Peter F. Hamilton, 14337 loc. Science Fiction 

The Evolutionary Void, Peter F, Hamilton, 13670 loc. Science Fiction 

Miranda's Big Mistake, Jill Mansell, 9282 loc.  Chick lit  

The Case For Christmas, Lee Strobel 1352 loc. Nonfiction 

What Would Jane Austen Do? Laurie Brown 5664 loc.  Romance 

Romantically Challenged, Beth Orsoff 7245 loc. Chick lit 

The Lost Hero, Rick Riordan 7461 loc.   Kids Fantasy 

We Interrupt This Date, L.C. Evans 3785 loc. Chick lit

Round Robin, Joseph Flynn 7336 loc. Fiction

Naked in Knightsbridge, Nicky Schmidt 5368 loc. 

Cocktails For Three, Madeline Wickham 301 pp.

Thief of Time, Terry Pratchett 384 pp.


----------



## Belle2Be

I want to join!!!

January 2011
*Title Author Locations 
*
Dead in the Family Charlene Harris 4092	
Sphere Michael Crichton 6168 
Enders Game Orson Scott Card	4842 
Shadow of the Hegemon Orson Scott Card 5480 
Shadow Puppets Orson Scott Card	5217 
Xenocide Orson Scott Card	8754 
Enders Shadow Orson Scott Card	7174 
Speaker for the Dead Orson Scott Card	5819 
Children of the Mind Orson Scott Card	5633 
The Lost Hero Rick Riordan 6192 
The Red Pyramid Rick Riordan 7137 
The Hunger Games Suzanne Collins 4240 
Catching Fire Suzanne Collins 4454 
Mockingjay Suzanne Collins 4270	
Andromeda Strain Michael Crichton 3761 
Prince Caspian C.S. Lewis 1901
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader C.S. Lewis 2146
The Silver Chair C.S.Lewis 2119
The Boy and his Horse C.S Lewis 1965
The Magicians Nephew C.S. Lewis 1897
The Last Battle C.S. Lewis 1854
Full Dark, No Stars Stephen King 5738
A Bend in the Road Nicholas Sparks 4293

*Currently reading*
A breathe of snow and ashes Diana Gabaldon 22769


----------



## masoquismo

It's always fun to keep lists of what I read and when I finished. If I don't stay on top of it, I end up forgetting. This is, like, the super condensed version. My excel spreadsheet makes me happier. Haha. Here's what I've finished so far for January of 2011!  

1. Bone Crossed -- Patricia Briggs (1.2.2011)
2. Fortune's Proposal -- Allison Leigh (1.2.2011)
3. Matched -- Ally Condie (1.4.2011)
4. Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch -- B.J. Daniels (1.5.2011)
5. Firefly Lane -- Kristin Hannah (1.5.2011)
6. Silver Borne -- Patricia Briggs (1.6.2011)
7. Alpha and Omega -- Patricia Briggs (1.7.2011)
8. Cry Wolf -- Patricia Briggs (1.7.2011)
9. Family Man -- Jayne Ann Krentz (1.8.2011)
10. Skinwalker -- Faith Hunter  (1.11.2011)
11. Burning Up -- Susan Anderson (1.12.2011)
12. Shades of Twilight -- Linda Howard (1.14.2011)
13. Taken: At the Boss's Command -- Harlequin bundle (1.17.2011)
14. The Lightning Thief -- Rick Riordan (1.18.2011)
15. The Angel Experiment -- James Patterson (1.18.2011)
16. School's Out - Forever -- James Patterson (1.19.2011)
17. The Sea of Monsters -- Rick Riordan (1.20.2011)
18. The Titan's Curse -- Rick Riordan (1.20.2011)
19. Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports -- James Patterson (1.21.2011)
20. The Battle of the Labyrinth -- Rick Riordan (1.21.2011)
21. The Last Olympian -- Rick Riordan (1.22.2011)
22. The Last Kolovsky Playboy -- Carol Marinella (1.23.2011)
23. The Lost Hero -- Rick Riordan (1.24.2011)
24. The Final Warning -- James Patterson (1.25.2011)
25. Wolf Signs: Granite Lake Wolves -- Vivien Arend (1.25.2011)
26. MAX -- James Patterson (1.25.2011)
27. Fang -- James Patterson (1.26.2011)
28. One for the Money -- Janet Evanovich (1.27.2011)


----------



## tim290280

I have more books sitting on my Kindle or shelf too read than I know what to do with.

Here's what I've read this month (work is getting in the way of more reading ):
Peace Warrior - Steven L Hawk (good read)
The Dead Path - Steven M Irwin (not bad, but not great either)
Remote Control - Andy McNab (great, best I've read of his)
Still Life With Crows - Preston and Child (good read)
The Hunt for Atlantis - Andy McDermott (just started this evening, loved the second book, hope this is as good)

edit: I should also note that I started to read 3 other books that will go un-named (doesn't seem like the place to mention them). I have a 10 page and 50 page rule; if you haven't interested me by page 10 I'm starting a different book, by page 50 I'd better be convinced I need to finish or else see page 10 rule.


----------



## Teinouji

_Well, I just got my Kindle Thursday . . . but I'll jump in anyway._

1. Dead Men Kill by L. Ron Hubbard | 1.28.2011 - 1.29.2011


----------



## pidgeon92

Link to February 2011


----------

